
New bill would crack down on border phone searches without warrants - modeless
http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/4/15180244/protecting-data-border-act-wyden-paul-device-security-bill
======
pdelbarba
I sincerely hope this passes, however small a chance it has. I want to be able
to explore the world but I have strong reservations about international travel
at this point.

~~~
Gys
Why would the rules of one country stop you ? There are 194 other countries in
this world.

[http://www.worldometers.info/geography/how-many-countries-
ar...](http://www.worldometers.info/geography/how-many-countries-are-there-in-
the-world/)

~~~
pdelbarba
It's not the outbound trip I'm concerned about.

~~~
chongli
Are you a US citizen? If so, just don't bring any devices when you travel.
Pick up a burner in your destination country and toss it before you return. As
a US citizen returning, they can't legally bar you from the country and
there'll be nothing for them to search.

~~~
randcraw
So each time I travel to Canada/Mexico, I have to leave my computer and tablet
at home and spend an additional $50+ for a disposable phone that must remain
free of all my personal data... You're proposing that as an acceptable
solution to US law enforcement _stealing_ my keychain and all my private data
simply because they're standing a few feet outside US soil, which they claim
entitles them to most certainly violate the intent of the US Constitution,
which every customs officer has sworn an oath to defend? So NOT.

~~~
pdelbarba
I agree, it's not that I can't, I'd just rather not have to go through all the
James Bond shit required to not be treated like a criminal coming into my own
country...

------
openmosix
This is inhumane, we are gonna fix it! (but for Citizens only - screw the
rest)

------
notahacker
I was under the impression the administration was moving in the opposite
direction. [https://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-administration-
considers-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-administration-considers-
far-reaching-steps-for-extreme-vetting-1491303602)

I have to say that whilst I suspect that most airport security theatre
actually _does_ have the effect of acting as a terrorist deterrent, if only by
encouraging terrorists to pick softer targets, publicly announcing the idea of
_more_ routine random phone searches is much more likely to be actively
counterproductive (i.e. encourage potential terrorist to improve their opsec)

~~~
joering2
Of course... but first we need to actually catch A single terrorist who been
proven to be one based on his phone search.

Uhm no I forgot.. that information would be top secret classified :)

------
gesman
Business opportunity for phone makers to make phone keep _all_ non-OS data on
a removable nano SD card.

This way person could just flip "real" nano SD card with "dummy" on a device
before crossing the border.

~~~
tzs
So then instead of just searching your phone they want to go through all nano
SD cards you are trying to take across the border too?

~~~
gesman
Searching for nano cards for every traveller is impractical. It's so tiny and
yet high-capacity that it's very easy to hide.

